

Humanities or STEM? Students need both to succeed. - mtviewdave
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/lessons-from-the-humanities-and-social-sciences/2013/11/14/7441f9b6-4655-11e3-a196-3544a03c2351_story.html

======
therobot24
> our country risks marginalizing the humanities and social sciences. We
> cannot allow that to happen...

Ok then lower the price of humanity degrees, i'm sure more people would sign
up then.

